# Missing Teddy- hard time of year



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Most days I cope really well and I have heartwarming memories about my kitten Teddy. I got him last year right around this time only to have him die the week of Christmas from F IP. 
Well today was the first day that our local radio station started playing Christmas music, and it just hit me with a wall of pain. When Teddy was in isolation for Giardia and ear mites, I had him in our guestroom and would play the radio for him if I wasn't home. All day he would listen to Christmas music snuggled up in bed, I would come home to check on him and he would lift his sweet little head, yawn, stretch and come greet me. We always had Christmas music on in Teddy's room. 
I just pulled over and sat in the supermarket parking lot, sobbing my eyes out for 10 minutes. God, my heart hurts. I just wanted to come here, because I know you guys would understand :crying


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

(((((((hugs))))))) 

:heart

I can't find any words to say, except that you loved Teddy heart and soul--he knew that......


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh speechie, it must be hard. Christmas is an emotional time and makes memories even more raw. Big hugs to you


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

((((((hugs))))))

So sorry Speechie. It is so hard with the holidays coming up. 
You took such good care of Teddy. What a wonderful, loving home 
he had with you and your family.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Speechie, hugs galore going out to you - I know nothing can fill that spot that that little guy filled, and it's no wonder you have some real sadness at this time of year. I think some tears for such a sweet little soul are not a bad thing, and I know you will get through it because I know you've gotten through this far. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers...atback


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Huge, huge hugs to you. I know how you must feel. I think most of us do, sadly. Thank you for sharing that anecdote. We completely understand and give you tons of support. Know that Teddy is here with you in spirit.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

That is so sad. I lost y Oz at a very young age over a year ago now and my heart bleeds for you.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Awww, has it been a full year already!?? I remember rejoicing in his kittenhood and crying with you when he passed. I know Skye is a blessing but he is not Teddy so it's hard. Hugs to you this time of year. I know it will get easier and easier as the years go by. The first is the hardest. I cried when I unpacked Sam's Christmas stocking and I know I will again when I unpack Missy's and Zipper's. It's never easy losing a beloved furbaby, but they are waiting for us.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for the love and understanding, everyone. I knew so many of you have been in the same place and would get it...
Group hug for all of those who have loved with blind devotion and lost...
I needed those hugs today


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

RIP, sweet baby


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Speechie, (((HUGS)))...
Sweet Teddy, you left your Paw Print on many of us...such a Special little Love...
You won't ever be forgotten!
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

((((((((((hugs)))))))))))) Speechie.
I know EXACTLY how you are feeling and have done the same thing today...just not because of Christmas carols. It was exactly a year ago today that I took Mocha had her surgery and it is also 50 weeks since she passed away. As I was driving to and from work, all I could think of was driving that same way with her last year.

It is extremely heartbreaking....and very hard emotionally...but know you aren't alone. I am so hoping Mocha and Teddy are comforting each other at the Bridge. I miss her every single day .... just like you miss Teddy. They will always have huge parts of our hearts.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Sending lots of hugs Speechie. There's just nothing that any of us can say, except that we know what that pain is like. I wasn't on the forum for quite some time and missed the entire story, though I read about it after the fact. It was so heartbreaking.  

What a beautiful and sweet, sweet little boy! And what a huge hole he left in your heart, even in the short time he was with you. It says so much about how special a kitty he was.


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

What a sweet little face. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so sorry! I remember reading about Teddy and following his story. I hope you find comfort in knowing that he is not suffering and that he knew how much you loved him. Sending you hugs.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Aw, I remember this. Such a beautiful little boy he was. I know you will remember him always.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you,...he was a special little guy. Just gone so soon, and we were completely in love with him so fast. What a beautiful bond we had. I will never forget the amazing support that was online here- I was sitting in the ER with him and getting strength with so many of you. I am thankful for this place!


----------

